# Does stardust shrimp crossbreed?



## Sidamatmulee (May 8, 2018)

Hi. I've heard that many people are saying that stardust does not cross breed with other species although it is caridina. 

Does anyone breed stardust shrimp and had a successful crossbreed with other speices??

Anyone willing to sell some stardust??


----------

